# Scofield Ice Fishing 12-8-12



## FISHAMANIAC (Dec 1, 2012)

Made the long drive down to Scofield with high hopes of gettin sum ice fishing in !! Yes there is ice but its skinny and its a purty thin! The iceland was about 200 yds long and the width of the dam arm . We were the 1st to punch that section from what I saw. Getting on wasnt to bad we punched 9 holes measuring the thickness from the edge towards the middle it ranged from 3 to 1.75in clear and stable. Fished from 5ft to 25ft ended the day with 8 Cutts plenty of fish on the finders just seemed spooky. Had 2 other guys come down and fish for a half hour or so and we had 3 groups come down and say no-way lol it wasnt for the faint. Did get to try out my Lowrance and my pals new Marcum lx-6 both of us caught fish so we considered it a decent day!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

At least your username describes your willingness to fish on thin ice. I like a good 12".


----------



## FISHAMANIAC (Dec 1, 2012)

Been fishing the harddeck for over 15 yrs i know whats safe and what aint however I do scare myself at times but hey everyone needs a little scare once er twice a year right ? Lmao


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

FISHAMANIAC said:


> Getting on wasnt to bad we punched 9 holes measuring the thickness from the edge towards the middle it ranged from 3 to 1.75in clear and stable.


I got the shivers just reading it!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice! Glad you're alright and that you got to play on the ice with your toys. That cutt's a fatty for its size.


----------



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

Awsome day it Sounds like... Got to keep that blood [email protected]!


----------

